# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  255 مليار دولار خسائر أسواق المال العربية في اكتوبر الماضي

## حسان القضاة

خسرت أسواق المال العربية نحو 255 مليار دولار من قيمتها، في معاملات الشهر الماضي أكتوبر/تشرين الأول، حسبما ذكر تقرير صادر عن شركة رسملة للاستثمار الاماراتية، التي

أكثر...

----------

